
PreVue – open-source prototyping tool for Vue.js developers (2019 update) - teamprevue
https://github.com/teamprevue/PreVue
======
Jarwain
Neat project! I think I'll use it the next time I'm starting a project.

It'd be cool if I could import or otherwise run the app on an existing Vue
application, to be able to see that component tree

------
makeee
This is very cool. How does styling work? Do you integrate with existing UI
kits? Working on something similar for React and been getting people asking
for Vue support, will send them to your project.

~~~
teamprevue
Thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing your project. To answer your question,
we've had suggestions for integrating with existing UI kits and we're looking
into it now!

------
screentearer
Been meaning to learn Vue. This seems like it could be a good way to start.

How is that component tree view being generated?

------
mattfranof
Great! Just checked it out, does this support exporting into Nuxt?

~~~
teamprevue
Thank you! It's definitely another feature we're looking into!

------
zubairq
Very nice project. I like the visual nature of it

------
jpytrade
Vue community growing! Did you go to vueconf?

~~~
teamprevue
Yes it is! It's my friend and I's first open source project for
Vue...previously we only used React so we're still newish to the community.

It'd be awesome to go next time, did you get a chance to go?

